# Microsoft Surface, Fragen und welches kaufen



## orca113 (23. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Überlege mir ein Surface zu kaufen.

Weiß noch nicht ob ich ein Surface(RT) oder Surface 2 hole.

Weiß einer worin da der wesentlich Unterschied ist?

Ist der Speicher bei beiden etwa durch SD Karte erweiterbar? Frag das weil ich sonst 32 Gb kaufe welches preiswerter ist als 64gb

Hat einer Erfahrung?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Microsoft Surface, Feagen und welches kaufen*

Bloß kein RT-Tablet.
Da kannst nur das zeugs aus dem Windows Appstore installieren und die Auswahl ist mehr als bescheiden da ist dann jedes Androidtablet 1000mal besser.


----------



## Laudian (23. März 2014)

*AW: Microsoft Surface, Feagen und welches kaufen*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Bloß kein RT-Tablet.
> Da kannst nur das zeugs aus dem Windows Appstore installieren und die Auswahl ist mehr als bescheiden da ist dann jedes Androidtablet 1000mal besser.


 
Kann ich so bestätigen. Die Surface Pro sind echt geile Geräte, aber die Dinger mit Windows RT sind doch eher als Elektroschrott einzustufen... Da hat Microsoft wunderbar alle Nachteile von Windows mit denen der ARM-Prozessorarchitektur verbunden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Microsoft Surface, Feagen und welches kaufen*

Das erkennt man schon an der Menge an Auswahl das die keiner kauft.
Windows RT 12Stk. (davon 6 Stk von Microsoft)
Tablets mit Betriebssystem: Windows RT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Windows 8 pro 73Stk.
Tablets mit Betriebssystem: Windows 8 Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## orca113 (23. März 2014)

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um Office und so weiter. ich brauche nicht die Masse an Apps....

Echt nicht.

Hat das Surface 2 denn nun RT?

Und wie ist das mit dem Speicherplatz?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2014)

Alle Suface haben RT wenn sie keine Pro sind.
Die Microsoftdinger haben alle keinen SD-slot.
Warum dann nicht lieber ein günstiges Notebook für ca.300€?


----------



## orca113 (23. März 2014)

Die haben SD Slot!


----------



## Anubis12334 (23. März 2014)

Ich würde dir das Surface 2 empfehlen. Der Performance Unterschied ist deutlich merkbar.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2014)

Sorry, die haben einen SD-Slot. Hab mich da zu sehr auf Geizhals verlassen laut Geizhals haben die keinen.


----------



## orca113 (23. März 2014)

Ok Jungs, also denkt ihr mit dem 2er werd ich glücklich?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2014)

Welches das RT oder das Pro?


----------



## Ahab (23. März 2014)

Wenn du bis auf Office keine weiteren produktiven Merkmale benötigst, reicht RT vollkommen aus?! Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie immer alle auf RT rumhacken müssen. Beschwert sich bei iOS oder Android irgend jemand, dass dort keine "normalen Programme" installiert werden können? 

"Bloß nicht! Um Gottes Willen! So ein Schrott!" Immer die gleichen bescheuerten Kommentare... 

RT hat seine Einschränkungen, man kommt aber gut damit zurecht, wenn man sich der Einschränkungen bewusst ist. Die wichtigsten Apps sind im Store, ansonsten gibts ja auch für jeden Schnulli eine Webseite. 

Was das Surface angeht: bitte unbedingt das Surface 2. Allein die zweite Stufe beim Kickstand ist den Aufpreis wert! Das Tablet auf der Couch ganz normal vor sich hinstellen zu können, ohne sich beim betrachten verrenken zu müssen, ist einfach supergeil! Die 1080p sieht man auch deutlich und bei einer ARM-Plattform kann man schon mal eine (halbwegs) aktuelle Prozessorversion mitnehmen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2014)

Weil P/L einfach kacke ist.
Lenovo IdeaTab Miix 2 10 64GB (59404517) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ahab (23. März 2014)

Ich würde mein Surface 2 nicht mal für Geld gegen diesen hässlichen Aluhaufen eintauschen. In Sachen Design und Durchdachtheit kommt einfach nichts ans Surface ran. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber wenn Funktionalität nicht im Vordergrund steht, kommt kein Windows-Tablet am Surface vorbei. Finde ich. Und der TE ja scheinbar auch. 

Und Leuten, die sich ein iPad holen wollen, muss auch keiner mit P/L, oder nem Notebook kommen.


----------



## Laudian (23. März 2014)

Ahab schrieb:


> Beschwert sich bei iOS oder Android irgend jemand, dass dort keine "normalen Programme" installiert werden können?


 
Nein, aber dafür gibt es bei ANdroid und iOS für alles eine App, Windows RT dagegen wird quasi von garnichts unterstützt, nichtmal von Microsoft selbst ! Man war ich angepisst als ich feststellen musste, dass es für Windows RT kein Silverlight gibt und man nichtmal einen vernünftigen Internetbrowser installieren kann. Man stelle sich vor, unter Windows RT *muss* man den Internet Explorer benutzen, es gibt keine Alternativen. Allein deswegen fallen alle Geräte mit RT bei mir in die Kategorie "Elektroschrott".

Windows RT ist nochmal um einiges restriktiver als iOS, und zwar ohne dabei dessen Vorteil, nämlich ein sehr einfach und intuitiv zu bedienendes System, mitzubringen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2014)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Surface 2 nicht mal für Geld gegen diesen hässlichen Aluhaufen eintauschen. In Sachen Design und Durchdachtheit kommt einfach nichts ans Surface ran. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber wenn Funktionalität nicht im Vordergrund steht, kommt kein Windows-Tablet am Surface vorbei. Finde ich. Und der TE ja scheinbar auch.
> 
> Und Leuten, die sich ein iPad holen wollen, muss auch keiner mit P/L, oder nem Notebook kommen.


 
Das macht man meist nicht mehr weil dann oft viele Leute kommen die genauso wie du reagieren und man auf eine so sinnlose Diskussion keinen Bock hat.


----------



## orca113 (23. März 2014)

Jungs bitte lasst uns sachlich bleiben.

Ja mir geht es nur im office und Design.


----------



## Ahab (23. März 2014)

Dann wäre noch wichtig, wie umfangreich du mit Office arbeiten möchtest. Office RT bietet nämlich keine Unterstützung für Makros. Wenn das egal ist, würde ich zum Surface 2 tendieren, oder eben ein anderes Tablet, das du vielleicht hübscher findest. Bei den meisten Tablets ist Office aber nicht vorinstalliert. Nur bei RT-Geräten und den 8"-Tablets ist es im Lieferumfang enthalten, bei Office RT ist sogar Outlook dabei, falls das für dich relevant ist.


----------



## orca113 (24. März 2014)

Nein keine Makros und das..,

Nur Design, Office an sich und Gelegenheitssachen und Surfen usw.


----------



## Ahab (24. März 2014)

Joa. Okay. Und ömm... was hast du jetzt noch für Fragen? Darfst gern sehr ins Detail gehen, hab selbst ein Surface 2.


----------



## orca113 (24. März 2014)

Ist das Teil halbwegs handlich und fix? Also einschalten loslegen oder braucht das erstmal 1Std um betriebsbereit zu sein?

Lässt sich jedes Cover nutzen? Type/Touch 1 und  2?


----------



## Ahab (24. März 2014)

Es sind alle verfügaren Cover nutzbar, seit kurzem auch das Power Cover. Das ist in D aber noch nicht erhältlich. 

Es bootet recht fix, etwa 20 Sekunden braucht es vom Anschalten zum Anmeldebildschirm. Man fährt es ja aber meist nicht richtig runter, sondern hält es meist im Connected Standby, wie ein Smartphone, oder andere Tablets. Da ist es instant verfügbar. 

In der Bedienung ist es super fix, nichts ruckelt, auch 1080p Videos laufen problemlos. Ab und zu freezt es für ein paar Sekunden beim Entsperren. Das ist aber ein allgmeines Problem des Modern UI Parts von Windows 8 und hat nichts mit RT oder dem Surface zu tun. Das tritt aber nur sehr selten auf. 

Ich finde es ausreichend handlich, diesbezüglich solltest du aber auch mal selbst in einen E-Markt stiefeln und ein bisschen rumprobieren - und vielleicht auch mal andere Tablets zum Vergleich nehmen.


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2015)

So nach anfänglicher Verwerfung der Anschaffung eines Surface bin ich nun wieder beim Thema.

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich ein gebrauchtes aber sehr gut erhaltenes Surface Pro 2 mit 2 x 1,9 Ghz i5 und 4 Gb Ram (Gerät hat noch bis Ende 2016 Garantie und auch sonst passt es in die Welt. Der Verkäufer will nicht ganz 400€

Meine Frage wäre sind die 4 Gb Ram genug um auch Windows 10 damit zu stemmen?

Als nächstes die Frage ob ich lieber Warte bis das Surface Pro 3 da ist und eben den Aufpreis in die Hand nehme und damit ein aktuelles Modell zu haben? Was kann das 3er besser?


----------



## Ahab (8. April 2015)

4GB reichen. 

So.

Das Pro 3 ist dünner, leichter, bietet eine längere Laufzeit, hat einen besseren Prozessor und einen stufenlosen Kickstand. Allein die ersten beiden Punkte würden mich vom Pro 2 weglocken, das ist super, aber doch ein ganz schöner Brocken. Das Pro 3 mit Core i3 gibt es neu ab ~650-700€. Wenn du das Geld hast, nimm das Pro 3.

Bzw: welches Surface meinst du jetzt eigentlich? Surface 3, Pro 3, oder Pro 4?


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2015)

War an einem gebrauchten Pro 2 mit 4 Gb dran.

Jetzt habe ich eins angeboten bekommen für 680€ gebraucht mit Touchcover, Hülle, Rechnung, 4 Monate alt. Ein Pro 3.

Da wusste der Typ aber nicht genau was für Ram drin ist, wollte mir später mehr bilder und diese Info schicken. Gibt's das überhaupt mit nur 2 Gb Ram?


----------



## Ahab (8. April 2015)

Die Pro Reihe hat durchweg mindestens 4GB RAM.


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2015)

Ok. Meinst du der Preis geht klar?


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2015)

Habe gestern auf Ebay bei einem Händler eins gefunden. Neu, 64Gb, 4Gb Ram ein Surface Pro 3 inkl. Type Cover 3 für 739€. Habe zugeschlagen.

Hoffe das klappt alles.


----------



## Ahab (9. April 2015)

Core i3 oder i5? Aber in jedem Fall ein toller Deal.


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2015)

Ist ein i3 drin. Denke für mein Zwecke stark genug.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2015)

Gibt es etwas um die Rückseite vor Kratzern zu Schützen?


----------



## Ahab (10. April 2015)

Es gibt sicher passende Bumper für das SP3. 

Ich kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass das an sich nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Ich habe ja selbst ein Surface 2, das ist jetzt knapp 1,5 Jahre alt und sieht immer noch ganz gut aus. 

Mit Kratzern hat man da nicht zu kämpfen, die matte graue Oberfläche ist diesbezüglich sehr "nachsichtig". Und da wird sich das SP3 nicht wirklich vom S2 unterscheiden.

Ich habe nur eine einfache Neoprentasche für mein Surface 2 für den Transport im Rucksack.


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2015)

Ok 👍  kannst du mir auch eine flinke (!) Speicherkarte zur Speichererweiterung empfehlen? Mindestens 128 Gb.

Edit: Da gibts ja gar nicht so viel Auswahl.
Denke da wird es wohl eine SanDisk Ultra.


----------



## Ahab (12. April 2015)

Ja die hab ich glaube ich auch.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (12. April 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher passende Bumper für das SP3.



Suche ich bis heute noch für mein Surface Pro 3. Bisher nicht gefunden...


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ja die hab ich glaube ich auch.



Aber ich denke ich werde aus Kostengründen zunächst mal auf eine 64Gb Sandisk Extreme gehen. Eventuell brauche ich vorerst gar nicht so viel Speicher. Ist ja auch Wahnsinn. die wollen noch richtig Knete für die 128Gb Karten


----------



## Ahab (13. April 2015)

Jaja ich hab auch nur eine 32er, mir persönlich reicht das.


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2015)

Bin mal gespannt ob es schon angekommen ist. War das ganze WE nicht zuhause. Freitag war es noch nicht da. Laut Händler war Samstag/Montag die Lieferung.

Werde berichten wie zufrieden ich bin oder unzufrieden. Ist ja doch ne Stange Geld.


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2015)

Also, es kam gestern an aber ich hatte keine Zeit es einzurichten und zu probieren.

Das habe ich gerade in der Pause getan. Also zunächst mal: Ich bin fürs Erste total begeistert. Klasse Gerät. Schauen wie es sich in meinem Alltag schlägt aber bis jetzt liebe ich es schon so wie mein 15" MacBookPro

Wie lange braucht das Teil zum Laden?

Wie ist das mit dem Stift der dabei ist, kann man den ausschalten oder ist der Ständig an?


----------



## Ahab (14. April 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie der Stift sich verhält, der hält glaub ich auch über BT die Verbindung für den "Druckknopf". Keine Ahnung wie da die Erfahrungen aussehen. Laden dauert bestimmt etwas länger. Mein Surface 2 braucht so gefühlt an die 3h von nix auf 100%. Habs aber nie gemessen, kann sein dass das Pro 3 besser performt.


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie der Stift sich verhält, der hält glaub ich auch über BT die Verbindung für den "Druckknopf". Keine Ahnung wie da die Erfahrungen aussehen. Laden dauert bestimmt etwas länger. Mein Surface 2 braucht so gefühlt an die 3h von nix auf 100%. Habs aber nie gemessen, kann sein dass das Pro 3 besser performt.



Ja also dann gestern nach der Arbeit mich etwas damit beschäftigt und mein super Eindruck bleibt. Top Ding. Bin froh das ich es gekauft habe.

Der Akku war gestern von Null auf Voll in ca. 2-3 Stunden genau kann ich es nicht mehr sagen.

Mit dem Stift bin ich immer noch nicht dahinter gekommen. 

Kannst du mir aml erklären wie ich nur per Touch Bedienung ein Programm oder App schließe?


----------



## Ahab (15. April 2015)

Am oberen Rand der App nach unten ziehen. Dann bleibt die App aber im Taskmanager, um sie beim nächsten Start schneller zu öffnen. Um sie richtig zu beenden hälst du die Geste kurz, wenn das kleine App-Fenster im unteren Rand hängt, bis das kleine Fenster sich einmal gedreht hat. 

Videos sind vielleicht etwas aufschlussreicher.


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2015)

Super, hat einwandfrei geklappt grad. Bin gerade damit am Schreiben. Aber so ganz bequem ist das noch nicht. Denke wenn ich das Typecover zum Einsatz bringe ist es komfortabler.

Was mich stört ist das sobald ich in ein Eingabefeld tippe nicht immer die Tastatur aufruft. Außerdem wenn die Tastatur erscheint verdeckt sie dann oft das Eingabefeld.

Ist das Einstellungssache?


----------



## DARK-THREAT (16. April 2015)

Bin mit meinem Surface Pro 3 nun auf Windows 10 (Build 10049) gewechselt. Und es ist nochmal deutlich besser. Richtg gut, was euch da erwarten wird. 

Die Taktraten werden besser gesetzt, wie das System genutzt wird. Habe 700MHz bis 2,5GHz gesehen. Ich glaube bei Windows 8.1 waren es min 1,1GHz?


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2015)

Klingt super. Das Surface Pro 3 ist auch jetzt ein kleines Kraftpaket


----------



## Ahab (17. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Super, hat einwandfrei geklappt grad. Bin gerade damit am Schreiben. Aber so ganz bequem ist das noch nicht. Denke wenn ich das Typecover zum Einsatz bringe ist es komfortabler.
> 
> Was mich stört ist das sobald ich in ein Eingabefeld tippe nicht immer die Tastatur aufruft. Außerdem wenn die Tastatur erscheint verdeckt sie dann oft das Eingabefeld.
> 
> Ist das Einstellungssache?



Desktop oder App Modus? Auf dem Desktop gibts naturgemäß immer Probleme, der ist schlichtweg nicht für Touch Eingaben ausgelegt. Versuch im Touch Modus auf die Apps auszuweichen.


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2015)

also ohne Tastatur und liegend. Denke mal das ist App.


----------



## Ahab (17. April 2015)

Nein das meine ich nicht.  

Ich meine den Kontext, in dem du dich unter Windows bewegst. Das ist entweder der klassische Desktop mit Fenstern, Explorer und Konsorten, oder eben das Modern UI (Kalender, Mail-App, Wetter-App, etc.). Im Desktop-Modus ist die Steuerung per Touch halt sehr hakelig.


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2015)

Nein ich hatte via Kachel den iE geöffnet, die PCGH Seite aufgemacht und einen Beitrag schreiben wollen:

Antworten getippt, dann kommt das Eingabefeld aber keine Tastatur. Erst wenn ich die unten extra antippe. Dannrutsch die  Tastatur aber ins Bild und verdeckt das Eingabefeld usw...


----------



## Ahab (17. April 2015)

Ah achso. Es kann sein, dass das an der Foren-Software liegt. Ich werde es mal selbst testen, bei PocketPC sind vor einiger Zeit auch Meldungen der Art aufgetaucht. Einer der Mods dort meinte, es läge am Forum. 

Oder hast du sonst auch Probleme mit Eingabefeldern? Der IE ist im Metro-Modus, oder im Desktop-Modus?


----------



## orca113 (19. April 2015)

Meist hierim Forum. In der Tat. Auch diese Aufklapp Sachen sind Mist. Beispielsweise tippe ich oben auf Forum, dann klappt sich kurz ein auf: Suche, Hilfe, Forenregeln, Kalender usw... was ich meine ist dasbleibtnicht aufgeklappt sondern ist zu schnell weg als das ich präzise was antippen könnte. Wie wähle ich denn beim IE zwischen Metro und Desktop?


----------

